# Datu Hartman and Guru Parsons



## progressivetactics (Jul 19, 2003)

Datu Tim Hartman and Guru Rich Parsons have volunteered to teach a Modern Arnis and Balintawak clinic at the Warren Main Ukiyo Dojo on Saturday, September 6th, from 1-4 pm.

This is a Charity event to raise money for Marissa Marks, a little girl, almost 6 years old who was born fine, but through her immunizations, her body has started having seizures, sometimes multiple per day, similar to epilepsy.  She is no longer able to walk, and has to be fed through a tube in her stomach.

This Super event is Only $45.00 (canadian at par)
Open to all, martial arts or not...any orginization or independants,
Non political event.....Just need sticks, training knife, and an open mind, and good attitude.......and of course your Donation of at least $45.00 for Ms Marissa Marks.


Warren Main Ukiyo Dojo is located at:
11380 Kaltz - Warren, MI. 48089 - (586) 756-1536     
http://www.ukiyodojo.com/ 
To register, or for more information, please contact me at
313-520-2057 
or 
P/M-email me here, or my web site at
http://www.progressivetactics.com 

Thank you in advance, and I look forward to seeing you at the seminar!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 19, 2003)

it should be a good time!
It will be at the school I train At it should be a good work out I want to see more then just people from Michigan but people from all over I want to see people from everywhere. Come on people the school is huge and if we have a realy big turn out we got the up stairs as well and if it is a nice day we have a huge backyard to train in as well but I hope we have a big show up come on it is for a good cause. 


HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!
:asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Adam.  
As Adam mentioned, not only is there a huge training floor, there is a padded upstairs room for additional training...so any hardcore people can break off and work additional stuff, if they desire!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 20, 2003)

I hope to see a lot of old friends and hopefuly new people turn out to this event.

It is for a good cause.

:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 20, 2003)

That is right..it is a good cause so your money will be well spent!

Also, for all of you who have talked about wanting to meet Guru Parsons, and knock sticks with him.....Here is the perfect opportunity!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *That is right..it is a good cause so your money will be well spent!
> 
> Also, for all of you who have talked about wanting to meet Guru Parsons, and knock sticks with him.....Here is the perfect opportunity!! *



Mr Barker,

I believe that most of them want to knock my head with their stick(s).  :rofl:

:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, I guess we can put that up for donations, right?


How much to knock Guru Parsons with the stick?  Do I have $100?


We have a ponytailed master in our TSD org that has offered to have his pony tail cut off for 1 price, and head shaved for another....

we'll see if we can get it!


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 21, 2003)

This is definatily a good cause; I'll be there if I can.
:asian: 

Paul

p.s. I'll probably be in the padded room upstairs.......with the straight jacket on. :roflmao:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 21, 2003)

Let's see how much money we can raise for Marissa.


----------



## Seigi (Jul 22, 2003)

Hope to see all of you there also!?!


Peace


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 22, 2003)

could they set up a site or link where we could paypal donations for those of us who can't go to the seminar?

its really easy to set up... just go to www.paypal.com and plug in the numbers... it takes credit cards and direct debits from checking accounts.  The money is placed in a paypal account that is easily transferrable to a regular checking account so you can get the cash out.

-N-


----------



## Ma_Kuiwu (Jul 24, 2003)

On behalf of Marissa, 

I sincerely thank all of you who have shown interest in Marissa and her cause. The support has been incredible, all those who have contributed have done so without ever setting eyes upon this child.

There is an old passage in the Vinya. The Buddha said "If you do not tend one another, than who is there to tend to you?"

Truly the spirit of the Bodhisattva is alive and well in all of you. The eternal gratitude of this child is surpassed only by that of myself, Marissa's father, and her Mother Jen.



> could they set up a site or link where we could paypal donations for those of us who can't go to the seminar?


For those of you who wish it a PO Box is set up to collect donations for Marissa's therapy, treatment and other needs.
Craig Marks or Jen Marks
PO Box 150076 
Grand Rapids MI
49515-0076 


May peace be your guide and serentiy light your way. 
Namo Amitoufo

Respectfully
Craig T. Marks

Zhuxi Shaolin Taiji Tanglang (Praying Mantis)
Mid Michigan Martial Arts Association
Tang Soo Do Martial Arts Society


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 24, 2003)

thanks Craig. Glad we could do something to help out a child in need!!!

My web designer hasn't finished my pay-pal on my site yet.
You can also send donations to:
Progressive Tactics
PO BOX 664
Dearborn Heights, Mi. 48127

Thank you for your support!


----------



## master dave (Jul 24, 2003)

I will be there you can count on it! but lets not forget the July 30th fund raiser. its a kick a thon and a break a thon. please come out and support it. i have contacted fox 2 news and hopefully we will have some media coverage as well. if god is willing i will break everything in site for this child. ps, my poney tail is up for bids and for the right donation ill shave my head. yikes
location /  brownstown recreation center
brownstown Michigan. telegraph and king road
the fund raiser starts at 6:00pm 
please e mail myself or master barker for directions or how you can donate to this worthy cause.
Sincerly,
Master David A Zacker 6th Dan founder/
The Tang Soo Do Martial Arts Society
Head/ Michigan Tang Soo Do
contact me at tmasblue@aol.com
Marrisa! this is your night ! Master Dave is an old tough war horse! you found my weakness! your one special little girl!


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 24, 2003)

thanks Master Dave.
Also........Master Dave has a PayPal on his www.tsdmas.com site. I think you can probably donate through there for the fund raiser!

Again, thank you everyone!


----------



## Kirk (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *thanks Master Dave.
> Also........Master Dave has a PayPal on his www.tsdmas.com site. I think you can probably donate through there for the fund raiser!
> 
> Again, thank you everyone! *



PLEASE set up a paypal account, it only takes a few minutes. 
I can't afford a plane ticket and hotel, but I can afford 45 bucks to
the cause!  I can't find one on Master Dave's site.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 30, 2003)

:jaws:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Barker- 

I talked to Jaye Spiro on thursday and she is looking forward to the event. Please make sure she get the flyers so she can promote the event.  I also made a new contact with Guardian MA in Garden City. You may want to drop some flyers over there.

:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 4, 2003)

Jaye Spiro is going to be there. She  is a very nice lady I went to her school once for a dan anderson seminar and everyone at her school was very nice I hope to see some of those people again at on the 6th of step at the school i train at


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 4, 2003)

I may have met you at one of these events!


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 5, 2003)

Sorry about the delays.....i have been busy with our first fund raiser for Marissa Marks (which raised about $900), and out of town for a seminar.

I should have flyers to Ms Spiro by weeks end. I will also stop by Guardian MA....I  know where they are! 

Thanks, and great job networking sir!!!

bb


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 5, 2003)

it was for a sparing classes not arnis


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *it was for a sparing classes not arnis *



Yes...I know. I frequent Dan's Freestyle karate seminars because I find them very useful to my other arts. I've popping in to see him since 94'. Plus, I used to love point sparring. When Jaye has him in town we try to make it a point to hang out; but I also make it a point to attend his karate seminars.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Yes...I know. I frequent Dan's Freestyle karate seminars because I find them very useful to my other arts. I've popping in to see him since 94'. Plus, I used to love point sparring. When Jaye has him in town we try to make it a point to hang out; but I also make it a point to attend his karate seminars.
> 
> *



Yes, I made one such seminar last year. MAybe we meet?



We will know on the 6th :asian:


----------



## Seigi (Aug 6, 2003)

Sir,

Do you have Fliers for the Benifit Seminar Yet?

Thanks


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 6, 2003)

My Intentions are and were  to cover some Modern Arnis Basics, at this seminar.

I was thinking about some Stick and dagger? and single stick.

:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 7, 2003)

Rich:  Sir, that sounds great!  We will have stick and daggers ready!!!

Seigi,  Yes. I will bring them by on Friday, and I sent you an email version yesterday!


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 8, 2003)

Paypal is now available for donations, on my site.
http://www.progressivetactics.com/stud.html 

if you wish to pre-pay or just donate, you can do it here, at the bottom of my student page.

Thanks again for everyones tremendous support!  We do appreciate it!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 10, 2003)

I have been out of arnis for a while and just started getting back in to it is the semair going to be more advance stuff or basics just wondering to see if i should get people who are in arnis already or people who are in martial arts and want to learn it


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *I have been out of arnis for a while and just started getting back in to it is the semair going to be more advance stuff or basics just wondering to see if i should get people who are in arnis already or people who are in martial arts and want to learn it *




There will be something for everyone!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *I have been out of arnis for a while and just started getting back in to it is the semair going to be more advance stuff or basics just wondering to see if i should get people who are in arnis already or people who are in martial arts and want to learn it *



I hope to have stuff for Beginners and for those that are a little more advanced a word or two and an additioanl move or timing for them to digest as well.

Please everyone of all ranks and exposure show up. It will be fun.  

:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 11, 2003)

Cool thanks guys it sounds like a hole lot of fun I hope we get alot of people to come


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 11, 2003)

I have been selling it to all my students and friends, parents of young students....everyone, despite age/skill level.  Even if someone just learns how to pick up a stick and attack someone with it, it is worth the $45.00 to them, and definatly as a fund raiser they are doing a good thing. For those like you and I with some experience, we can add to what we know.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 12, 2003)

hay mr hartman sir think u could bring a pair of rattan sticks I wanted to buy them from your site but I think if you could bring them it would save alittle on shipping.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *hay mr hartman sir think u could bring a pair of rattan sticks I wanted to buy them from your site but I think if you could bring them it would save alittle on shipping. *



Not a problem.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 12, 2003)

thanks  sir


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 12, 2003)

Datu,  I stopped in today and dropped off some flyers with an old friend of yours, Curtis Butler.  He is trying to re-start his arnis program, and was happy to see other people involved also that he can train with.  He said he will support it and try to get some of his adults to participate, as most of the kids in his program haven't really taken to the sticks yet.

I am stopping in to see Sensei Spiro on Thursday, as every day I have tried thus far, she has been closed.  She just sent me an email she will be available Thursday morning.

I also stopped in Guardian Martial Arts in Garden City, as you suggested.  Thank you very much!  Besides them being very receptive to training with you, they seem like great people and we have immediatly developed a martial arts brotherhood type bond.  It was 45 minutes of great exchange, even without my hyping the clinic... So sir...Thank you!!!

I will keep you posted on how our turnout is coming along!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 12, 2003)

I have been emailing schools all over michigan and mailing out flyers to alot of schools. Now how many will show not sure but they will at least know about it. 
But anyway 

Sir if you want to bring some sluppy to sell like videos, training equipment....anything you  want to sell. I think  maybe bring a few extra sticks to sell incase some one needs new ones or frogets theres. Any way let me know if u want us to put up a card table for you. You could at least try to rase some money for you since your doing such a good thing for us.:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 23, 2003)

can u guys think of any more schools in Michigan Any at all I got a   few coming but I want a lot of people there so the fundrasior turns out great. Let me know if u can think of any schools


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 23, 2003)

School Name: Tracy's Karate 
Address: 4879 Hayes 
Sterling Heights, MI 
Phone: 810-532-0543 
Head Instructor / Rank: Keith Curts, 4th Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Tracy's Kenpo 
Associations: Tracy's Karate 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

School Name: Urban Warrior Self-Defense Systems 
Address: 238 Jennings Rd.
Whitmore Lake, MI 
Phone: 517-546-1498 
Head Instructor / Rank: Gary Perez, 3rd Deg. Black Belt 
Style: Chinese Kenpo, Chuck Sullivan 
Associations: IKCA 
Description: Video course with ranking available. Mr. Perez also blends in Jujitsu with Kenpo. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

School Name: United States Kenpo Karate Academy 
Address: 480 N. Hilton Park Road 
Muskegon, Michigan 49442 
Phone: 231-788-1143 
231-727-0523 
Head Instructor / Rank: Shane P. Funderburg 
Jim R. Wymer 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 
Description: We are a American Kenpo Karate school that teaches the original art as taught by Ed Parker and handed Down through the Family Tree. Our instructor was Mike Kerns, who learned From Jay T. Will, who learned From Ed Parker.  
Email Address: Mr. Funderburg and Mr. Wymer 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

School Name: Tracy's Karate Studio 
Address: 30485 23 Mile Rd. 
New Baltimore, MI 
Phone: 810-598-7337 
Head Instructor / Rank: Tom Troshynski 
Style: Tracy's Kenpo 
Associations: Tracy's Karate 
Description: Also teaching Tai Chi, Shootfighting, and Cardio Kickboxing 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

School Name: Castro's Progressive Martial Arts 
Address: 50940 Shelby Rd.
Shelby Twp., MI 48316 
Phone Number: 810-739-3233 
Head Instructor / Rank: Randall Castro 
Style: Ed Parker's American Kenpo 
Associations: AKKS


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 23, 2003)

Thanks Nightingale...but do you know any KENPO schools!!

just kidding.
I will follow up with all these schools this week!

THanks again.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 23, 2003)

these kempo friends of yours? thanks


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 23, 2003)

nah...

I pulled em off the studio network on the kenponet.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 24, 2003)

Michigan Modern Arnis
Mr. Hal Edwards
4603 Hunt Club Dr. 1A, Ypsilanti, MI 48197
Office: (313) 529-5525, Home: (313) 434-5549 	1 hr away

Kali Academy of Martial Arts
31171 Stephenson Highway
Madison Heights, MI 48071
248-616-0580	25 mis away


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 24, 2003)

thanks.
I will contact them!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 25, 2003)

International Karate Dojo
19170 James Couzens Fwy, Detroit, MI 48235-1931
Phone: (313)345-3254

Academy of Martial Arts
16213 W 7 Mile Rd, Detroit, MI 48235-2906
Phone: (313)835-2509

Ace International Martial Arts
8849 Grand River Ave, Detroit, MI 48204-2239
Phone: (313)894-4015

Alkebu-Lan Center-Martial Arts
7701 Harper Ave, Detroit, MI 48213-2411
Phone: (313)921-1616


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 27, 2003)

i just got done sealing loading and stamping envolpes i plan on sending to martial arts school around the detriot area


just trying to help


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2003)

Great!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 28, 2003)

arnisador  you coming to this


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2003)

No, I can't make it I'm afraid.


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 28, 2003)

> No, I can't make it I'm afraid.



Arnisador.......What are you afraid of?

It won't be that bad!!!

j/k.
Maybe next time.

bb


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 4, 2003)

A couple days to go. Who's going to be there?


----------



## Ma_Kuiwu (Sep 4, 2003)

I will be there.
I cannot say if Marissa will be able to come. We have some difficulties with four children and one wheelchair and all of the assorted things that go with Marissa and her health. Its never as easy as just packing up and going.

I would love for you to meet her. Maybe get a picture with her, but we will have to wait and see if my sister-in-law, can come and help.

Ordinarily it wouldnt be hard, but as I will be training, that leaves my wife to do it all.

But I am looking foreword to it.


----------



## progressivetactics (Sep 4, 2003)

Datu Hartman and Guru Parsons:
Let me again say THANK YOU for this wonderful, kind event you have given us.  I am very grateful.  Although $$$ for Marissa is the ultimate goal with this event, I have had a wonderful time in promoting this event, interacting with dozens of martial artists that I would have otherwise never got to meet.  I have had tons of emails of support, and encouragment, and some pay pal donations from people who couldn't attend.  THis has been a great event, and hasn't even happened yet!  

The Marks Family is what this is about, but I have gained soo much from it, I can not thank you 2 enough!!!

:asian: 

respectfully,

bb


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *A couple days to go. Who's going to be there? *



NOt going to name names and jinx something, yet I have received a call or two from some old friends who said they might drop by.  Looking good !


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ma_Kuiwu _
> *I will be there.
> I cannot say if Marissa will be able to come. We have some difficulties with four children and one wheelchair and all of the assorted things that go with Marissa and her health. Its never as easy as just packing up and going.
> 
> ...



Sir, if Marissa is unable to come, that is fine. WE all understand. As to pictures, Tim is usally in the Detroit Area about once a month and I live with in driving distance. I know I can make it another day when things are less hectic.

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *Datu Hartman and Guru Parsons:
> Let me again say THANK YOU for this wonderful, kind event you have given us.  I am very grateful.  Although $$$ for Marissa is the ultimate goal with this event, I have had a wonderful time in promoting this event, interacting with dozens of martial artists that I would have otherwise never got to meet.  I have had tons of emails of support, and encouragment, and some pay pal donations from people who couldn't attend.  This has been a great event, and hasn't even happened yet!
> 
> ...



Mr. Barker, I am glad you also have gained from this experience.  And thank you for the co-ordinating of the event.

I think about six (6) maybe more will be coming. Not until the cash is in the box will I count them . 

People form our past have called and said they wanted to show up and train and or just chat afterwards!

I hope everyone gains from this event also !

Enjoy


PS: 38 hours until the seminar


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 4, 2003)

We all have been trying very hard to make this event huge. I hope all goes well and it is a fun time. I sent out lots of info to people so hope all of them show. that would be great lets then 36 hrs to the semair


----------

